# My Summer Girl - by Mr. Monopoly - (~BBW, Eating, Intimacy, ~SWG)



## Observer (Jun 26, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, Intimacy, ~SWG _-- A guy helps a gaggle of big feedee gals have big summer fun

*My Summer Girl 
by Mr. Monopoly ​*
*Part One *

One day I was hanging out with my friend Mike. We were just a couple of 18 year old guys, watching TV and talking about stuff - you know, the usual. 

"Hey, Mike,” said his older sister as she walked into the room, eating cookies. She had been to Junior College the year before but this was their break too.

"Hey, Kelly, what do you want?" 

"Nothing." 

"Well, I'm hanging out with Nate, leave. Go hang out with Jenny or something." 

Jenny was her slightly tubby buddy from college, as was another friend, Erin Adams. . The three had become friends over the past year. 

"I can't; she is shopping with her mom. Come on, I can't just watch TV with you and Nate." 

"Fine, whatever. Anyway, dude, you should have see the game last night, a grand slam to win it." 

"Yeah, Mike, that was a good game," Kelly said. 

"Shut up! I'll let you hang out with me but be quiet." 

"Fine jerk. I'll leave!" With that, she stood up and marched out of the room into the kitchen. 

I noticed her heavenly body jiggle with each step. It was easy to see too, because she was wearing a tank top and short shorts. Her love handles popped out the sides over her shorts and her butt pushed the fabric tight on her shorts from the front her tank top didn't cover her belly and showed almost al the way to her belly button. Her big breasts almost spilled out of the top of her shirt and her arms were quite soft. As a guy who appreciates zaftig figures I was getting plenty of eye candy.

Mike and I continued talking about the game, while Kelly rummaged around in the kitchen. Mike needled her, "Hey, tubby, don't eat those; they're for tomorrow." 

"Darn, why can't I eat anything in this house?" 

"There are brownies in the oven; just wait three more minutes to stuff you face with them." 

"Shut up! I'm not that fat." 

"Yeah, whatever helps you sleep at night," he whispered to me. I winced, not agreeing with him at all.

Kelly decided to munch on something else, sounded like chips, till the brownies were done. As soon as the timer went off, we heard a chair fall over. "Whoopee, yes, I'm starving." 

"You ate a tray of cookies like five minutes ago," Mike remarked as we got up for some food. 

We all ate the brownies and Kelly had the most. I told Mike I had to go home; me and my parents were going out with some family friends. I said bye to both of them and left. I turned around at the door to get a final glimpse of Kelly. She was lusicious and we exchanged smiles.

Later that night I went on my computer to talk to some people. A few minutes later, I was talking in chat to Kelly. I asked her if she would ask Mike if he wanted to hang out tomorrow. She said he did, and I could come over at like 10-ish. I told Kelly thanks and asked if she would be home when I came over. She said she might be, and I said it would be cool to see her if she was home. And she said she would try not to leave. 

The next morning I woke up at 10 and headed over to Mike's. When I pulled in, I noticed his car was gone, and so were his parents' cars. I knocked on the door, and Kelly answered promptly. She was dressed pretty much the same as yesterday. 

She told me to come in. I walked in and asked where Mike was. She said he just ran out to go get something but would d be back soon. So I followed her into the computer room. She sat in front of the monitor and I looked over her shoulder. First I glancedat the screen, then my eyes moved down at her chest. It was so big and perky. Her breasts were probably C or bigger. 

She told me that she was bored and said we should go to her room and play some video games. I said sure. And we went up stair to her room. I followed behind her, watching her butt move up and down. I almost grabbed it, because it was so tempting. But I refrained.

We got to her room, and I noticed food in front of her TV where she sat down. She patted a spot next to her for me to sit. I sat down, and she moved closer to me. She grabbed a Twinkie from a box next to her, then put it in her mouth and chewed it slowly. She asked me if I wanted one. I declined and watched as she ate another - and another. She was about to stop eating and turn on the TV, when she said, "I'm not really in the mood for video games; I'm kind of just hungry." 

"That's cool. Let's go eat then." 

"Well, I got some food up here; we can stay in my room." 

"If you say so." 

"Want to sit on the bed?" 

"Sure." 

So we got up and sat on her bed real close, and I could feel her warm body next to me. She took out a box of doughnuts and asked me if I'd help her eat them. I agreed and took one out of the box. I fed it to her, and she chewed it slowly and sexually, then licked her lips, and I gave her another. With my other hand, I rubbed her soft belly. When the box was gone, she got on top of me, and her breasts hung down, and I placed my hands on them and squeezed them nicely. She gave me a long passionate kiss and then got off me. "How did you like that?" 

"Wow, that was amazing." 

"I know, but let's save some for later." 

Then I remembered I was fooling around with my friend's sister. How was I gonna do this? It didn't matter; I was too happy. She got off the bed and said, "We should get Erin here; she would love to know about a chubby lover like you." 

"Hey, how did you know I liked you and your big fat body?" 

“Well, you were always taking looks and, I dunno, other stuff. . ." 

"Well, I hope you don't mind." 

"No, not at all. I always thought you were cute. So let's call Erin." Kelly called Erin, her very plump friend, and told her to come over and wear something revealing and sexy. 

A few minutes later, the doorbell rang, and Kelly told me to answer it. So I did. 

"Oh, Nate, I wasn't expecting you. What are you doing here?" 

"Hanging out, feeding Kelly - you know, the usual." 

"Oh, I didn't know you were like that. That's nice; good thing I brought tons of food." 

"Oh; do come in; you fat sexy thing," 
I adlibbed. 

Erin smiled and waddled in. As she passed me I grabbed her big butt. She thought nothing of it and only giggled. When she got to the kitchen, she put her bag down and turned to me. She kissed me, and I put my hand on her boobs. 

A moment later, Kelly walked in and giggled at us. "Hey, I want a turn!"

She pushed Erin out of the way and then kissed me and grabbed my butt - and I did the same. 

We spent the day eating and touching each other - and cuddling - and belly rubbing. 

They both enjoyed it very much and I did, too. 

Summer was never the same after that. They began always wearing sexy revealing clothes whenever they were with me. Their fat was always bulging out. Their bellies hung free from their tank tops, their chins jiggled when they chewed and their butts swayed when they walked. Their arms were soft and flabby, and their boobs are big and soft. I imagined that their breasts tempting for guys to touch a lot - but then most guys would look at the rest of their bods and decide not to. 

Near the end of the summer, me and Kelly were with each other. She said, "Nate, we're gonna have to go back to school pretty soon." 

"Yeah, I know. We should do something special," I said as I rubbed her now bigger belly with both of my hands. She had just gotten done eating a big chocolate cake and a big bag of cookies. I lay down on top of her and put my face in her boobs. She giggled. 

"We should have a party - and invite a bunch of your fat friends." 

"Yeah, that sounds sexy. We could have Erin over - and Jenny - and Nikki.- Oh, they would love that." 

By now I'd learned that the four fat friends had formed a sort of alliance. By socialing togerther on campus and sitting together in classes they'd minimized the hassle from others who didn't want to approve of their self-acceptance. All had appetites they liked to indulge, even to the extreme, in non-judgemental settings and none liked dieting -although Jenny was less into eating than the others.

"And you guys could all wear different outfits." 

"Like a cheerleader - or nurse - or school girl," 

"Yeah, that would be sexy. I can just see you now in a school girl uniform." 

"Ok, I'll be that then. But that's only three. What will the last person be?" 

"Nikki could be a stripper." 

"Ooh, dirty, I like it. We are gonna need a ton of food, so you can feed us pigs, tee hee." 

"Oh, and we can do that, too. I'll dress you guys up in separate tight piggy costumes, and I'll feed all of you." 

"And we could have an eating contest..." our ideas went on for a while. We invited the girls, and they all said they would love to come and couldn't wait. For some reason none of them were conscous of their size with a guy there. Kelly was gonna be the schoolgirl and Nikki the stripper, and Beth was gonna be a nurse and Erin the cheerleader. 

Jenny had very big breasts and a soft hanging belly, and Beth had a big butt and large legs, but also had a nice belly and boobs. Erin had grown all over, but I still enjoyed her boobs and squeezing her butt - it was very soft. 

The costumes I had to make were the four piggy outfits. The outfit was a pair of tight short shorts that said fat piggy on the butt, and a very small tight shirt that would barely fit around their boobs, and each shirt said something different for each piggy. Beth's said big booty; Nikki's said big boob; Erin's was the plump plumpy; and Kelly's said outright "my big fat soft piggy." 

I was closest to Kelly, and I liked her the most. She was prettier then the rest and had a better soft body. I loved to touch her all over and give her belly rubs no matter where we were. And when we were at her house I would grab her butt and rub her boobs. This was gonna be the best party ever.


----------



## Observer (Jun 26, 2006)

*Part Two: The Party *

For the party we bought cakes, cookies, pudding, frosting, whipped cream, candy, ice cream, doughnuts, Twinkies, etc. When I told Kelly what I was buying, she got very happy. We had enough food to feed an entire town of people for a week, and we were planning on four fatties in one day. 

The night of the party everyone showed up. We were all in Kelly's living room, when I announced the eating contest. "Alright girls, for our first event, we will have an eating contest; the winner will be the girl who's clothes burst off first." 

"Sweet," they all said. 

"Go!" And with that, they all began stuffing their faces as fast as they could. Nikki was the fattest, but Kelly was also pretty big. I thought it was gonna come down to those two. 

After awhile, Nikki's pants started to rip at the seams, and then they totally ripped and fell off her legs, revealing her white thighs. All the girls kept eating. Then, all the sudden, I heard a rip coming from Kelly. Her skirt had split down the side leaving her fat legs. 

It was now a race between Kelly and Nikki. Nikki's shirt was skintight, though. It was digging into her fat already so hard that rolls of fat were shown everywhere. Nikki's boobs strained the little shirt even more. Kelly's shirt was also very tight, with her boobs pressing hard against it. Finally, Nikki's shirt ripped down the side and on her sleeve, falling completely off. She jumped up, screaming in her bra and panties, screaming and jiggling. I ran over and squeezed her tightly. She was so much bigger and softer. 

Just then Erin's skirt ripped off, showing her legs as well. Beth was nowhere near the breaking point. And then Kelly's shirt finally came off. All the buttons flew off the front, leaving her big boobs and round belly free. She was still happy to be done, so I gave her a good squeeze as well. She was softer and sexier as well. I couldn't help but feel her round ass and large boobs. 

Erin finished easily, while Jenny had yet to rip anything off. Jenny gave up and decided to leave. She said she wasn't good at being fat. It was fine with me; I didn't really like Beth that much anyway. 

Next I handed the remaining three girls their pig costumes. They were now smaller than I expected. The shorts were tight on their legs already, and the tank tops revealed most of their belles and plenty of cleavage. 

"Now it's time for our next activity. This will be an individual time with me upstairs. First, I'll take the winner of the first contest, Nikki, with me." 

She led the way up, with a little help from me pushing her big soft ass up the stairs. We went into Kelly's room, and I laid Nikki on the bed. She lay there, with her huge boobs on top of her fairly big belly, and her thick legs extended. She looked to be 250 lbs. 

"Alright, fatty, pick a part!" I had body parts in a hat, and the one she picked would get a massage. She also got to pick a food out a hat to eat while she got massaged. She picked her big belly and doughnuts. 

She stared to eat, and I started to massage. I sat across her flabby legs, pushing her big belly in all sorts of directions. Every once in a while I would hear her grown or ooh. When I was done, I slapped her belly, and she was on her way with some doughnuts in her hands. 

She sent Erin up next. Erin picked her big squishy boobs to get touched. She also picked her favorite food, cookies. Not just any cookies, though, they had to be her favorite kind - the soft ones with the frosting on the top and sprinkles. 

I straddled her, as I had Nikki, and massaged her enormous boobs. They were bigger then normal and felt great. I started to rub my face in them, and she stared to groan as well. Then before she knew it, her time was up, and it was Kelly's turn. 

Kelly waddled into the room and said, "Where do I get it?" 

"You girls talk too much and don't keep your mouths full enough." 

"Hee hee hee. Well, what's it gonna be?" 

"Well, you get the special treatment." 

"I like the sound of that!" Kelly fell down on the bed, and I proceeded to give her a full body massage - everything from the regular back massage to a belly and boob massage. I rubbed down to her butt and all around her legs. She ate whatever was around, mostly cake. When I was done, I started to get up, but Kelly pulled me down on the bed, straddled me with her huge thighs and gave me a passionate kiss. 

"Wow, that was random!" Then I kissed her back and rolled her on top of me, so I could feel the weight of her soft body on mine. 

She started to giggle. 

"I think they might start to wonder why I've been gone so long, and that I don't want to share you,” she said. We left and went downstairs. 

"What are we gonna do now, Nate?" Nikki said anxiously. 

"Well, I was thinking we could all watch a movie and eat popcorn with way too much butter and tons of candy." 

"Fattastic," they all said. 

So we cooked up the popcorn and took out the massive stashes of candy. When we went to sit down, Erin pulled me towards her and pushed me into her lap. And I fed candy to her the entire movie in between handfuls of dripping butted popcorn. The popcorn to butter ratio was that of cereal to milk. So by the end of the movie, I was covered in butter and sticky candy wrappers. 

I looked over at Nikki and saw that she was drinking the popcorn like cereal, and I started to laugh because I had never seen anything like it before. "What's so funny?" 

"You're drinking popcorn." 

With that, she picked up a chunk of cake with her chubby hand and flung it at me. Lucky for me, it hit Erin in the face. Kelly started to laugh at them, and they both picked up something and threw it at her. That was the start of a gigantic food fight. There was cake, pudding, cookies, doughnuts, ice cream, frosting, whipped cream, and all kinds of food being thrown. 

I got a couple good shots in. I rubbed frosting into Nikki's belly and smashed pudding all over Erin's ass. I also got whipped cream in Kelly's boobs and mixed it all around. After the room and all of us were covered in food, we collapsed into our seats. "How are we going to clean this one up?" Nikki asked. 

"Well, let's clean ourselves off first." Erin answered. 

"Or clean off each other - with our mouths," I said. 

"Yummy," Kelly replied. She got up and took off her tank top, leaving her just in her bra and tight shorts. I started at her face and worked my way to her lips, then continued down to her chest and got deep with in her cleavage. After that, I got both ehr arms and her back. I worked over her love handles, to her belly, and finished with her legs. She sighed with relief that it now was her turn, but, before she could start, I gave her a hug and a kiss, and got whatever was on the front of me on the front of her. So I did her boobs and belly again, then she wiped me clean. 

Nikki and Erin cleaned each other, then we all cleaned the room up. It was late, and we were tired, so the girls just ate themselves to sleep and the party was over. We all had a good time and planned to have more in the future. 

But what happened the next day is a whole other story. 

(Click here for next installment)


----------



## mikael (Dec 15, 2006)

i'd love to see this story be developed and evolved. it has a great start


----------



## Britt Reid (May 30, 2011)

A bump for a restored old classic


----------

